# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Frika nga vajzat Inteligjente!

## DuPI_I_KeQ

Si mendoni ju meshkujt ketu ne forum!
 Ne djemt a kemi frik nga vajzat inteligjente?
 A eshte zgjidhja me e kollajshme te dashurojme nje vajze jo dhe aq te zgjuar apo nje vajze qe e pranojme qe eshte intelektuale?

----------


## panchovilla

> Si mendoni ju meshkujt ketu ne forum!
>  Ne djemt a kemi frik nga vajzat inteligjente?
>  A eshte zgjidhja me e kollajshme te dashurojme nje vajze jo dhe aq te zgjuar apo nje vajze qe e pranojme qe eshte intelektuale?


Vajzat inteligjente jane `the best`.
Por duhet ti pranojme edhe ato me pak inteligjente nese kane veti tjera te mira.
Frike? aspak :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DuPI_I_KeQ

> Vajzat inteligjente jane `the best`.
> Por duhet ti pranojme edhe ato me pak inteligjente nese kane veti tjera te mira.
> Frike? aspak



 Sigurisht qe femra inteligjente na ben dhe ne kur jemi ne shoqeri apo diku tjeter te ndihemi me mire ,por mos harro se shume meshkuj zgjidhenin rrugen e shkurter dhe qendrojne me nje femer qe su lodh trute shume!

----------


## panchovilla

> Sigurisht qe femra inteligjente na ben dhe ne kur jemi ne shoqeri apo diku tjeter te ndihemi me mire ,por mos harro se shume meshkuj zgjidhenin rrugen e shkurter dhe qendrojne me nje femer qe su lodh trute shume!


Mos harro se ka edhe femra qe preferojne rrypa :buzeqeshje: 
Thone me mire meshkuj me pak inteligjente e te jetojne si te dojne.

----------


## Zana e malit

Dashuria s'njeh kufi, keshtuqe as intelegjencen s'e njeh ajo!.....

ZeM

----------


## panchovilla

> Dashuria s'njeh kufi, keshtuqe as intelegjencen s'e njeh ajo!.....
> 
> ZeM


S'eshte vetem te dashuria une njoh femra qe do e preferonin nje mashkull jo shume inteligjent per shakqe tjera e jo per dashuri.

----------


## [DelFini]

ku jan femrat intelegjente ?!! ku ku ..  =)

----------


## GrifshA_

Une besoj se njerezit kane frike nga personat qe jane me lart se vetja...  :ngerdheshje:  po kaq ama :P

----------


## Snow^White

> Une besoj se njerezit kane frike nga personat qe jane me lart se vetja...  po kaq ama :P



Ke shume te drejt Grifsha ,thjesht frika eshte nese dikush eshte me lart se ne me mendime apo me zgjuarsi! :Lulja3:

----------


## Larsus

> ku jan femrat intelegjente ?!! ku ku ..  =)



 po te pish birre gjithe diten dhe tre kesh homer simpson per idhull s'ke ku ti shofesh  :buzeqeshje:  

femrat inteligjente, jo gjithnji jane e mira e vetes... trembin djemte e mire dhe te turpshem dhe terheqin ata te gabuarit ("te keqinjte") e guximtare qe i shtyjne limitet dhe bejne si challenger  :sarkastik:  

S'thone kot, nje kile mend e shtate kile fat te bejne pune  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> ku jan femrat intelegjente ?!! ku ku ..  =)


per ket bashkohem me menimin e larsus shif birren se do e gjesh femren inteligjente  :shkelje syri:  

sa per temen, kuptohet qe mashkulli do te boj si zgjut vet duket pas i femer te zgjut se arrin dot kshuqeeeee there u go :P

----------


## Del Monako

> Ne djemt a kemi frik nga vajzat inteligjente?


lool  

Paske hap ca tema per te qesh sot ti Dup Dupi. 

Po s'qe icik inteligjente, per ca e do mer? Vec per krevat?- Kur thote njoni rahmet past, se u ka nguju n'pun.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Davius

Tek ne thonë:

Mollat e ëmbla i han derri i egër  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa per te mos anashkaluar boshtin e temes te hedh ca fillozofira edhe une.

Se kuptoje kete: "Frika nga femrat intelegjente", valle mos femrat qe takojme ne fakuletet, ne kaffene, mbremjeve, ne miqesi, kane ndonje pano ne balle ku ju shkruhet intelegjente ose stupid?, qe ne te shohim se cila eshte intelegjente dhe te "frigohemi" nga ajo...

Eshte veshtire te vlersoshe nje femer se a eshte intelegjente pa mos qene ne kontakt me te, nese ajo eshte e ditur ose e sjellshme (zakonisht ketyre femrave tek ne nga masa ju ngjitet epiteti intelegjente) nuk don te thote patjeter te jete intelegjente. Per te vlersuar intelegjences e saj do duhet te kaloshe nje kohe te gjate me te, qofte si shoqe apo qofte edhe partnere.

Ndersa nje mashkull qe eshte nje gjah per femer, dhe eshte i nxehur te ben nje femer te caktuar per veten e tij, nuk pyet eshte intelegjente apo crazy dhe disa vite te zbulon intelegjencen e saj apo budallasine e saj eh mandej te hedhet e sulm, por i versulet menjehere dhe nese eshte i afte te ben per vete me vone zbulon trurin e saj se si eshte: i kalbur apo i njome.

Dmth ca gjera duhet kohe t'i njohim, nuk mjafton nje kaffe bashke per te zbuluar nje personalitet te nje femre. Eshte budallallek te thuash se kjo qenka intelegjente dhe une duhet te keme frike, eh me mire te kap ate budallaqen...

Shendet...

----------


## dielli qe lind

Te hash nje dreke me nje vajze inteligjente eshte nje luks,te pakten keshtu e mendoj une kurse per te kunderten them se eshte nje torture e vertete.RROFSHIN VAJZAT INTELIGJENTE.

----------


## amaro

Femrat qe mbahen per inteligjente jane nje tmerr i vertete, kurse femrat qe jane me te vertete inteligjente jane tmerri vete, kte gje e ka vertetuar historia, fakti qe roli i femres ne historine e fisit tim malesor i eshte mohuar &#231;do e drejte sepse ekziston(te) thenia qe femra fut djallin ne shishe mund ta arsyetoje kete arsyetim te timin qe per shume feministe eshte nje gjepur.
Deri ne revolucionin komuinst te viteve 60 ne shqiperi ne fisim tim femra ishte ne vend te nje sendi pra nuk kishte te drejta, me propoganden e asaj kohe femrat e fisit tim filluan te emancipohen gje e cila nuk solli shume larmi ne fisin tim, fakti qe perpara se femrat e fisit te shkonin ne shkoılle apo ne aksione ate kohe fisi jetonin ne nje shtepi shume familje( rreth 150 fryme) pas revolucionit u shperbe dhe femrat arriten ta per&#231;anin. 
Tani ne kohet moderne nuk ekzistojne me ashtu shtepiash si perpara por ekzsitojne vetem shtepi  te ve&#231;anta me 4 pjastare secila, nuk e di kush e beri kte per&#231;arje femra apo dashuria per nje bote moderne por di shuıme mire qe shumica e fisit nuke njohin njeri tjetrin dhe e urrejne njeri tjetrin, femra intelighente do shume hapsire dhe per kte mashkulli duhet te harxhoje shume kohe dhe mend.
p.s. nuk ka lidhje me gocat e forumit  thjesht rreth e  qark meje shume pleq e urrejne femren moderne, e shohin si shkak per&#231;arje dhe ftohje ndaj njeri tjetrit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kërçovare1

Do t'i pergjigjem kesaj pyetje nga kendveshtrimi i femres nga ajo qe kam degjuar apo kam pare... Eshte e vertete qe te duhet kohe me dike per te konstatuar intelegjencen e saj por zakonisht e kemi nje parafytyrim per dike duke u bazuar nga shume gjera, qofte nga shkolla qe ka ajo, zeri i saj tek te tjeret...
Zakonisht mendoj qe meshkujt kane "frike" nga femrat intelegjente... Pra ata mund te mendojne, "Kjo eshte intelegjente dhe s'kam shansa une..." Keshtu qe vajzave "intelegjente" nuk ju afrohen shume meshkuj prandaj edhe mund te perfundojne me ndonje "jo intelegjent" i cili ka guxim. Dmth ketu eshte shume me vend ajo qe tha Davius "Mollat e ëmbla i han derri i egër."
Pastaj, e ema e nje shoqes time i tha asaj: "Lidhu me ndonje perpara qe te marresh PHD sepse meshkujt zakonisht nuk i duan femrat me te mencura..." Jane gjera te komplikuara prandaj shpresoj qe sa me shume djem te inkuadrohen ne kete teme dhe ta thone te verteten...

----------


## EDUARDI

Kjo Teme Qe Ke Hap Doni Ka Kte Pergjigje Nga Une

Nuk Duhet Te Besh Kte Lloj Zgjidhje Ne Dashuri As Per Intelingjencen E Per Asgje Tjeter
Sepse Dashuria Nuk Do Te Dije Per Asgje

Dashuria Can Male Dete Fusha Oqeane
Pra Dashuria Nuk Ka Kushte Ose Kufizime

Eduardi...

----------


## Fotzenland

Une jam per vajzat qe bejne seks inteligjent. Ato pastaj jane histori ne vete. Ma heqin petllen.

----------


## FLORIRI

Jo mo dac jo

Sa do inteligjente te jete femra nuk ke pse te kesh frike  :ngerdheshje: 

Femrat e kane thembren e Akilit tek dobesia shpirterore.Turbullohen shpejt.Sado injorant me qene djali po diti me i turbullu mbaroi filmi.Aq eshte.

ps..konkluzioni im..Une se di se me cfare mendojne femrat por me tru kurren e kurres ..lool

----------


## Snow^White

> Kjo Teme Qe Ke Hap Doni Ka Kte Pergjigje Nga Une
> 
> Nuk Duhet Te Besh Kte Lloj Zgjidhje Ne Dashuri As Per Intelingjencen E Per Asgje Tjeter
> Sepse Dashuria Nuk Do Te Dije Per Asgje
> 
> Dashuria Can Male Dete Fusha Oqeane
> Pra Dashuria Nuk Ka Kushte Ose Kufizime
> 
> Eduardi...



Eduardi me pelqeu shume mendimi yt lal sepse ashtu eshte vertet ne shumicen e rasteve!

----------

